# 2 person deer stand



## dcaspy (Aug 10, 2009)

2 person deer stand for sale big dog style asking 120 usually 140 and only used last year have 2 of these only need one !!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So, $20 off a year old used stand????


----------

